
Learning to cope with dysgraphia - johndcook
http://thonyc.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/learning-to-cope-with-dysgraphia/
======
lesterbuck
My first thought was that dysgraphia was a breakdown in the linguistic
construction of a sentence, etc., but then I remembered the word "aphasia", so
I had to look them up:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dysgraphia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dysgraphia)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphasia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphasia)

I wonder why the keyboard solution to dysgraphia is easier than handwriting,
when both seem to require fine motor skills?

